

Why not port Linux kernel to Common Lisp? - rplevy
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1848029/why-not-port-linux-kernel-to-common-lisp

======
wglb
The suggested gains (transparency, mostly) would not really be achieved, I
think, because even if you get an 8:1 reduction in line count, it will still
not look very transparent. It is still a very complicated problem.

And even if the performance of lisp approaches hand-crafted C, there will
still be

More interesting is to design a different OS based on lisp using today's
hardware. But what would you want it to do differently than Linux?

------
thwarted
This is a refreshing change from the "The Linux kernel should use C++ more"
that crops up every so often.

Despite it's refreshingness, it's still tiring to see these kinds of
questions/goals. The Linux kernel is written what it is written in, by the
people who wrote it. If you think it's a worthwhile thing to have it written
in something else, patches will be entertained, and baring that, forks are
acceptable.

